# Gib laut!



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

So I got Ammo's agitation harness in today, so tomorrow we will be able to work on speak without choking him out. Everything I have read says to "tease" him with something he really likes, I'm thinking flirt pole, until he speaks and then let him have it. I've never tried to train the speak command before so I'm not 100% sure I'm doing it correctly. 

Any advice or ideas would be appreciated very much? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

*sigh*, thats what I have been doing, I back tie him, and tease the crap out of him with his *FAVORITE* toy on the flirt pole. Alas, no bark. He makes every noise BUT a bark. Whines, squeaks, opens his mouth like he is GOING to bark....good luck! It is frustrating! Especially since I cannot get mine to shut up every other time


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I used bacon. Fiona started barking real quick. But bacon was like my third attempt. I probably barked at her 200 times to get her to bark.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe not quite the advice you're looking for, but the one thing Ozzy barks like a maniac at is the air horn. I found this out completely on accident. 
I went to scare my mom with an air horn I found, and I blew it, and he started going NUTS. 

Then I let a little bit of air out of it (so it was just air, not the actual loud noise the air horn makes), and yeah. He was going nuts. And it wasn't like an, "Omg, that thing is terrifying," kind of barking. It was an, "I'M GOING TO END THAT THING'S LIFE," kind of barking. LOL
He wasn't afraid of it at all. He wanted to kill it, and he wanted to have a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

start small. Reward for noise. A yip, a whine, etc. Work up to only rewarding for the bark. Every dog is different but the general idea is the more you make them escalate the noise, the better chance you have of getting that full bark you want from them. Baby steps. Shasta was easy to teach speak. I just barked at her and she barked back and I'd mark it. Dax is going to be harder because he's already a chatty guy so the goal with him is teaching a quiet command.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

So we went out front and I had my husband hold him while I walked backward with the flirt pole. As soon as he made a noise louder than a whine I had my husband let him go so he could run to me. He will barely make a sound. Hopefully he will get the idea of it the longer we go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Click it. Click the sound or use a marker that marks him every time he makes that sound.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Mrs.K said:


> Click it. Click the sound or use a marker that marks him every time he makes that sound.


I don't have a clicker, probably should have one, so when he makes the noise I give him a very high pitched "yes!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah but first he needs to associate the yes with whatever you reward him with


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok I have found what works for making Ammo bark, when my husband horse plays with my kids. He went nuts when my husband grabbed my daughter and made her squill. The bad part of this is I'm pretty sure that once I let Ammo go and he bit my husband Ammo would need a new home, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaylorGSDT (Dec 7, 2012)

I've found that the 2 things that have worked best for all of my dogs are:
1. Hold a treat in your hand, something yummy (hotdog, chicken, etc) and hold it down by his face until he gets frustrated and barks.
2. Start playing with his favorite toy then stop abruptly and snap my jaws really loud. He catches on and does the same.


----------



## KarmaTheGSD (Jun 26, 2013)

You have to build up to the bark. To anytime they start to get frustrated and whine or attempt to bark or something close you have to reward them and then wait even longer the next time and eventually you will be able to build up to the speak command.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

What are your goals with the command? To be able to tell your dog to bark at a bad guy? or on a shutz field? For shutz they seem to taunt the dog into a bark, that way eventually it will bark at the helper in a blind. Its not just about getting the dog to bark at anything.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

volcano said:


> What are your goals with the command? To be able to tell your dog to bark at a bad guy? or on a shutz field? For shutz they seem to taunt the dog into a bark, that way eventually it will bark at the helper in a blind. Its not just about getting the dog to bark at anything.


My basic goal is to be able to have him bark at someone to frighten them away. It's not something I would command a lot. Just something I want him to do like if I'm walking alone or at home and a stranger comes to the door. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I started small with food and also barked at him....first few times I rewarded for just a whoooof and built on that.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I saw a helper and he had me hold my dog back while he whipped a toy back and forth. The toy was a leather rag on a string with a long stick so he could whip it around. He let her go for it and almost get it, I was holding her leash so she got frustrated and barked, then she won the toy and got rewarded by running off the field with me and her toy, then into the cage to think about what just transpired.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My Mal came trained for laut. She's very well trained too. So I added the new dimension of volume. If I whisper "laut" she'll grumble, if I speak it she barks, if I yell it she goes ape with barking. It's so much fun.


----------

